# Amazon "gift cards" from coinstar machines



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, 
I am addicted to my Kindle (Stella) & am quickly getting addicted to this board! I was on the other night & in a thread I cannot find for the life of me, someone put in a link to find coinstar machines that give out receipts with codes to use at different places and Amazon was one of them. I would love to find one in Las Vegas. Thanks for your help.
Kristie


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There is usually one in Albertsons and I have been to a couple...have yet to come across one that doesn't allow access to the gift card option...so far. The walmart coinstars don't always have the gift card features. I know for a fact that the albertson on Charleston and Rainbow (near CSN Charleston campus) has one that accesses gift cards. You can also check out the coinstar website to locate some.

Other locations: Albertson at Craig and Teneya (should be back in order. I usually go to the one near CSN)
Albertson on Cheyenne west of Durango (I think haven't been there in a while. Stopped there before my parent's friend's party and remembered passing a coinstar)

It cool to hear that there is another Kindler in Vegas! Enjoy the snow? I was terrified when I driving today, ended skidding pretty far coming off Summerlin parkway.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

Just type in your addy and coinstar will tell you where all of the nearest machines are. You'll want a machine that gives e-certs (for amazon). The map the locator gives you will tell you what services each local can process.

Enjoy! 

http://locator.coinstar.com/


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Vegas_Asian, there is an Albertson's right near me, I will check it out.
I was happy with the snow for about 5 minutes, but then having to run around doing errands all day I was not so happy. It reminded of why I left western NY! Glad you were ok after your skidding incident.

Thank you to Doc Rhubarb too, I will check out the site. Apprecaite it.
Thanks for your help
Kristie


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They are usually located near the door at albertsons (sometimes hidden beyond the slot machines or the red box)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> They are usually located near the door at albertsons (sometimes hidden beyond the slot machines or the red box)


Albertson's has good chocolate chip cookies. Might want to pick up some of those, too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After saving change FOR WEEKS, I sent my son off to the CoinStar machine at Shaw's to get me an Amazon gift card. I had about $25 in change. Well, he puts the money in and gets a notice that Amazon giftcards aren't available at this time. Instead of taking the option to get his change back, he opted for actual money and then used it to buy groceries!! I was ready to smack him...he missed the point entirely.

Kids....grrrr....

L


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I've become obsessed with saving change and getting the Amazon cards.  I use whole dollars and count on getting the handful of change.  It's a secret thrill for me!

I was upset the other day, however, when I purchased something (not a book!) on Amazon and intended to use my credit card and Amazon took my gift card balance FIRST and then charge the difference to my card.  That's not right!  Now my gift card balance is at $0; I shall hit the Coinstar later today....

To me using the coins is like free money!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After saving change FOR WEEKS, I sent my son off to the CoinStar machine at Shaw's to get me an Amazon gift card. I had about $25 in change. Well, he puts the money in and gets a notice that Amazon giftcards aren't available at this time. Instead of taking the option to get his change back, he opted for actual money and then used it to buy groceries!! I was ready to smack him...he missed the point entirely.
> 
> Kids....grrrr....
> 
> L


And that means you lost 8%+ of your money in coinstar fees when you would have gotten the whole thing on the e-cert. I wonder if that's affecting coinstars everywhere or that machine might have been out of paper to print the certificate.

Have I mentioned that the only purpose of children is to give you grandchildren? Hold onto that thought. It helps get you through the worst of it.

PS: Love my kids ... really ... now that they're grown and supporting themselves.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And that means you lost 8%+ of your money in coinstar fees when you would have gotten the whole thing on the e-cert.


I'm not sure about this. Generally if there is a malfunction, they don't charge the service fee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been reading threads this morning about book budgets and thought it might be a good idea to bump a Coinstar thread.  It's about time for me to make a Coinstar run and add some money to my gift card balance.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea, Deb!  I'm going to have to do that soon...

Betsy


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I just tried the Coinstar Locator link and it says that there isn't a single Coinstar machine in the entire Dallas/Forth Worth Metroplex that allows you to convert your pocket change into Amazon gift cards.  

The Horror!!!   The Unfairness!!   The All-Around Bummer!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is unfair.  I'm so sorry.  I love saving my change.  I even dump it out of my purse into a change purse in my car so when clerks ask me for exact change I can say sorry, don't have it.   
deb


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> I just tried the Coinstar Locator link and it says that there isn't a single Coinstar machine in the entire Dallas/Forth Worth Metroplex that allows you to convert your pocket change into Amazon gift cards.
> 
> The Horror!!!  The Unfairness!!  The All-Around Bummer!!!


I've gotten them down in DeSoto/Lancaster before, at the Kroger at I-35 and Pleasant Run and at the Brookshire's at I-35 and Ovilla; that would be a bummer if you can't any longer... (Why am I not able to get the locater to show me what types of options each store has? All it will do is show what stores near me have a machine but I can't do anything else...)


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooh, Thanks. Amazon gift cards are useful for more than just books too and we have rediculous amounts of change around the apartment. Now to search for all change, sort out the quarters, and bring the rest to the grocery store to get amazon gift cards


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Our bank debit card gives us "points".  We used to use them for evil BP gift cards, but BP sold the local stations before they got all evil.  

Then we started getting Amazon cards, and I didn't even have my KDX yet.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, I'm coming up with a scheme here to put empty vending machines around town that give apologies and charge a fee for a refund...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I made a coinstar run today:  $95.49.  Woo Hoo!  I applied the GC to my K3 order and made it, effectively, free.  (I know:  not really, but it sure feels that way.  )

My cover is also 'free'. 

Plus there's some left over 'cause I'd already applied a couple of GC's I'd gotten elsewhere. . . . . .


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm....Now I'm eying my half-filled container of change and getting all antsy for a Coinstar run.  

N


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, I made a coinstar run today: $95.49. Woo Hoo! I applied the GC to my K3 order and made it, effectively, free. (I know: not really, but it sure feels that way.  )
> 
> My cover is also 'free'.
> 
> Plus there's some left over 'cause I'd already applied a couple of GC's I'd gotten elsewhere. . . . . .


Congrats Ann! Now I need to make a coinstar run!! Haven't been in a while so the jar may just have enough for my K3!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't really get any info from the coinstar site. All it tells me is that the machines count coins, none of the other options appear at all, nada. I think they have a bug on the site. 

Is there a way to find out on the machine itself if it gives ecerts before putting the money in? I don't want to go through all the trouble putting my money in if I don't know if the machine can do it. Our machines are at HEB grocery stores and it is incredibly crowded and busy at the one nearest me. I don't want to have to drive all over town withing knowing before hand. I hate driving as it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Congrats Ann! Now I need to make a coinstar run!! Haven't been in a while so the jar may just have enough for my K3!!


Go for it!


Atunah said:


> I can't really get any info from the coinstar site. All it tells me is that the machines count coins, none of the other options appear at all, nada. I think they have a bug on the site.
> 
> Is there a way to find out on the machine itself if it gives ecerts before putting the money in? I don't want to go through all the trouble putting my money in if I don't know if the machine can do it. Our machines are at HEB grocery stores and it is incredibly crowded and busy at the one nearest me. I don't want to have to drive all over town withing knowing before hand. I hate driving as it is.


I noticed that too. Last summer when I dumped coins, I was able to find a machine and on the site it indicated whether the e-certificates were issued or not. I tried to double check before I went today but there was no information at all. Since the store was on my way between two other errands anyway, it wasn't a 'special trip'. . .I figured I'd assume since they had 'em last year, they'd have 'em this year.

When you get to the machine and say 'count coins' it does ask if you want a cash receipt or free coin counting; if you ask for free, it tells you what merchants you can get e-certs for. If Amazon isn't listed you just cancel it all out. . . .you don't start dumping coins until you've told it how you want to be paid at the end and confirmed that. AND, even at the end, they ask you to confirm one more time that you want the e-cert and not just a receipt to get money at one of the registers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can find what machines offer what here:
http://locator.coinstar.com/MapPoint/locator.aspx

Put your address or zip code in and it will show you a list of stores with Coinstar machines with icons showing what you can get at each machine. One will be a green "e". Click on the green "e" and it will show you what e-certs are available at that machine.

That being said, there used to be a machine at the Bottom Dollar near me that doesn't show up on that list. It does show up on another Voinstar locator that doesn't distinguish which machine gives what kind of product.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can find what machines offer what here:
> http://locator.coinstar.com/MapPoint/locator.aspx
> 
> Put your address or zip code in and it will show you a list of stores with Coinstar machines with icons showing what you can get at each machine. One will be a green "e". Click on the green "e" and it will show you what e-certs are available at that machine.
> ...


But that's the point, the site doesn't work. Its the same site that was posted earlier in this thread. It only shoes a red dot for counting coins, it does not show anything else.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried Betsy's link, and it doesn't give any additional information. If I limit it to Amazon GCs, it tells me there aren't any locally. If I let if default to everything, it says my only option is a cash voucher, which I know is not true.

I sent an email to Coinstar asking for clarification, I'll report back when I get a reply.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If I let if default to everything, it says my only option is a cash voucher, which I know is not true.


I'll have to check out mine in person then. The website also says cash voucher, but I haven't used on in over a year to know any different. It would be REALLY nice to use my jars of coins on Amazon gift codes.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

According to their website, none of the CoinStar machines in my area will give out Amazon gift cards.

Being the skeptical one, I took a bag of change up to our local grocery store that has a CoinStar - lo and behold, it gladly turned all my change into Amazon cards.

Seems there are at least a dozen other ones in this town of 15K that will also do the same thing.

Don't rely on what the website says - check your local machines and see what they'll do.

With the help of some gift cards from Swagbucks and the CoinStar cards, I "only" paid about $300 for my DX Graphite last month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can find what machines offer what here:
> http://locator.coinstar.com/MapPoint/locator.aspx
> 
> Put your address or zip code in and it will show you a list of stores with Coinstar machines with icons showing what you can get at each machine. One will be a green "e". Click on the green "e" and it will show you what e-certs are available at that machine.
> ...


That link is better than the one that is on the main coinstar page that I looked at this morning. . . .I googled 'coinstar' and there's a drop-down box at the top where you say what country. When you say US, you get this link:

http://locator2.coinstar.com/

Which is useless.

With Betsy's link there is a link on the page that says "search for specific services" so you can find out if the machine does the e-certificates. But the first time I tried it, it got hung up. I recommend not asking for more than 5 machines.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that is the same link from earlier, nothing comes up, no matter if clicking specific, or do 5 only. Same results, it either won't pull up the map at all or I only get the red dot for counting, nothing else. Their site is just messed up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> But that's the point, the site doesn't work. Its the same site that was posted earlier in this thread. It only shoes a red dot for counting coins, it does not show anything else.


Trust me, I tried it before posting it.  That's how I knew it showed a green "e" if a machine gave e-certificates. Don't know why it's not working for y'all. I'll boot up the desktop computer again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just tried Betsy's link, and it doesn't give any additional information. If I limit it to Amazon GCs, it tells me there aren't any locally. If I let if default to everything, it says my only option is a cash voucher, which I know is not true.
> 
> I sent an email to Coinstar asking for clarification, I'll report back when I get a reply.


Thanks, Verena. It worked for me this afternoon, at least to the extent I mentioned in my post.

Betsy


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Website shows all mine are cash machines.  I'll make a trip to one and see for sure. 

Is there a minimum amount that I have to put on an Amazon.com GC?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very odd...it worked for me this afternoon (I promise) but is not working now--I had to boot up my desktop as the iPad won't show the map.  I'm using Chrome as my browser, by the way.

Going to try with Firefox to see if there is any difference--I was using both at different times this afternoon.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WayneP, you need a minimum of $5.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It "works" in Firefox. . .but it's not accurate. . . because it didn't come up with the machines at the Harris Teeter in Ballston where I took my bucket of change today. . . . . . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the same results with FireFox that I did with Safari.

Interestingly, it appears that a portion of Waukegan IL has shifted to Africa.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn that continental drift!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that the 'locator' is. . . . . . .not functioning correctly. . . . . . .


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Interestingly, it appears that a portion of Waukegan IL has shifted to Africa.


LOL...thanks for laugh on that one. 

On a side not, it worked for me and I was able to clearly see the machines in my area, including the ones that give the certs.

Have you tried searching by zipcode instead of address? Or vice versa? (I searched by zip and it worked for me!)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I always search on zip code. Too lazy to type in anything else.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Make sure you have at least $40 in change or so around Christmas time -- for the last few years coinstar has had a rebate promotion around then:  change at least $40 in coins (or $30 -- I can't remember) and get a rebate (in addition to your on the spot payout) of a $10 amazon gift card.  So, save those coins for the extra bounty!


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I love Coinstar machines, but only used them once they started getting the e-certs that didn't take any commission on my money (I still wonder how they make any money on those transactions, I suppose they get some kind of promotional payment from the participant merchants).

I went to one once and walked away with like $350 in Amazon credit - I was guarding that little receipt with my life!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

teiresias said:


> I love Coinstar machines, but only used them once they started getting the e-certs that didn't take any commission on my money (I still wonder how they make any money on those transactions, I suppose they get some kind of promotional payment from the participant merchants).


I assume they get something like an 'affiliate' payment. Essentially, we're buying an Amazon GC via the coinstar, so they get the commission. That's why we get the full value.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just made a CoinStar run last night to bump my balance back up -- figured I'd bump this thread as well since we acquired a whole batch of new folks with the K3.

Spare change for books -- can't beat it!!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw the coinstar idea on the Amazon Kindle Community, and I used this approach to buy my K3 last week!  I turned in $163.85 in change that I'd been collecting for years.  It was  great early birthday present!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

kansaskyle said:


> I saw the coinstar idea on the Amazon Kindle Community, and I used this approach to buy my K3 last week! I turned in $163.85 in change that I'd been collecting for years. It was great early birthday present!


Woo hoo! That's an awesome way to use your change!!

I had no idea Coinstar machines could change your change to Amazon gift codes. And I just happen to have two bowls of coins that are overflowing!

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

I need to get my change together. Since I can always find a book to buy, it can't be a bad idea to have more credits available. I just noticed a few weeks ago that 7-11 has Amazon Gift Cards, so I will be using that as well.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

America has all the coolest stuff lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Caution:  Be sure to check first and make sure the machine gives Amazon GC's -- I think they call them "e-certificates" and that the printer and all is working before you dump your coins. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to post this again, it seems to be working for me now (at least on my iPad). Verena, did you hear back from them ever?

http://locator.coinstar.com/MapPoint/locator.aspx

will give you a list of machines in your area, including what kind of products the machines cover. A little green "e" below the machine indicates "e-certificates." You can put your zip code in on the left and specify the distance. Then, click "Locate."

You can also click on the link to "Search for Specific Products" and get a list of products that is very specific so that you can select "Amazon.com gift cards" before you click on Locate. "Amazon.com" is the second one under "e-certificates."










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note on Betsy's link:  if you only select 'Amazon.com e-certificate', you might not get a full list. . .also select 'coin counting' in general. . . not sure why it works that way, but if I did not select 'coin counting' it didn't give me any of the locations nearest to me. . . . . .

Also, there's a link for UK machines. . .didn't look to see what 'services' they offer. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, when you add the "coin counting" does the list that appears show a little green "e" under the machines?  Because I think that's the difference; not all the machines are registered as giving E-certificates.  The one nearest me used to show up in the e-certificate list (that's how I found it initially), but the "e" doesn't show up there now.  I'm  going to try to stop by there to see if the machine still gives them.  It didn't work the last time I was there....

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Still do not think it works right -- It shows the machine I use as being coin counting only -- when i ask specifically for Amazon E certs with the advanced search it does show some in the area but not the one near me that I use.  And it definitely does do e-certs -- I just did about $160 through it to restock!!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried the search and there are plenty of coinstars in my area, but NONE of them offer e-certificates (blast them).  The closest one to me is over 200 miles away!!!  Is coinstar the only coin counter to offer certificates?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can never get that coinstar site to work. now all I get is an error message and no results at all. Before when I tried, all it would show is coin counting, no other things like e certs, for any of the machines. I don't believe that none of the machines in the 7th largest city would do e certs. I tried to check last time I was shopping, but I wasn't sure how to do that. Its always so busy there and I didn't really know where to click on to make sure it has it. I think I saw some gift card logos on the screen.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cyndi said:


> I tried the search and there are plenty of coinstars in my area, but NONE of them offer e-certificates (blast them). The closest one to me is over 200 miles away!!! Is coinstar the only coin counter to offer certificates?


Cindy, I'd suggest just taking a look at the machines closest to you. As I said that locator doesn't show the machine I use as providing e-certs but it definitely does.



Atunah said:


> I can never get that coinstar site to work. now all I get is an error message and no results at all. Before when I tried, all it would show is coin counting, no other things like e certs, for any of the machines. I don't believe that none of the machines in the 7th largest city would do e certs. I tried to check last time I was shopping, but I wasn't sure how to do that. Its always so busy there and I didn't really know where to click on to make sure it has it. I think I saw some gift card logos on the screen.


Just go up to the machine and hit start -- you go through the selection process before you put any coins in if it doesn't offer e-certs there will be no selection for them and you can just cancel out of the process and walk away -- no harm no foul.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ok cool thanks. I will need to find a time when its not so busy. They put the machine at my grocery store right in the narrow walkway when you come out from the registers and where you walk to the customer service desk. Its a jungle there. 

My hubby leaves change laying around everywhere, its amazing the places I will find coins  . Going to start hording them now.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

What an awesome feature for coinstar! I always have tons of change laying around. I'll have to pay more attention to where all our spare change ends up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, when you add the "coin counting" does the list that appears show a little green "e" under the machines? Because I think that's the difference; not all the machines are registered as giving E-certificates. The one nearest me used to show up in the e-certificate list (that's how I found it initially), but the "e" doesn't show up there now. I'm going to try to stop by there to see if the machine still gives them. It didn't work the last time I was there....
> 
> Betsy


When I only clicked amazon.com e-certificate . . .just one box checked in the second section. . . .it showed one location down around you and then a bunch in Baltimore. . . .when I also clicked "coin counting", it showed the 6 or 7 in Arlington and Falls Church. . . . .including a couple that I know DO have e-certificates because they're places I've gone to. . . .yes, the icons show for each location.

It's still a little squirrelly I think: so it kinda works, but you might want to check in person. AND, as suggested earlier, make sure the machine is working properly and will be able to print your e-certificate . . . . .


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Karma Kindle said:


> Make sure you have at least $40 in change or so around Christmas time -- for the last few years coinstar has had a rebate promotion around then: change at least $40 in coins (or $30 -- I can't remember) and get a rebate (in addition to your on the spot payout) of a $10 amazon gift card. So, save those coins for the extra bounty!


It was $40 in coins for the extra $10 gc. I love that promotion and save my coins all year. Only one $10 bonus per address so start making friends who will let you use their address NOW!  Last year I got one at home and one at my parent's house. This year I think my daughter will have to let me use her address too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I went shopping and checked the machine again. I must be auto machine challenged or something  

I saw coin counting and then learn about free coin counting and there was prepaid products. Under prepaid products the only option seemed to be e certs and then a whole page of like 10 or so options came up including amazon and amazon mp3. So I assume that machine is good to go.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So I went shopping and checked the machine again. I must be auto machine challenged or something
> 
> I saw coin counting and then learn about free coin counting and there was prepaid products. Under prepaid products the only option seemed to be e certs and then a whole page of like 10 or so options came up including amazon and amazon mp3. So I assume that machine is good to go.


Machine challenged ye may be but you got to where you needed to be!! 
Sure sounds like you found you a good machine. 
You can always test it with $5 of coins and make sure (I think $5 is the lowest amount you can do an e-cert for), but it sounds as if you are good to go.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all this info.  From the map I found a coinstar nearby and I am going to check it out and see if it has the e-certain feature.  Without your posts, I would have never thought to look.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen any promotion that gives the $10 certificate this year?  For the last 2 years Coinstar has given a $10 certificate for $40 cashed in in Novemeber.  I've been saving my coins for this...any sign of it?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recall it being late November, around Thanksgiving....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

In fact, last year a post was made about the promo on 11/11/09 -- see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3651.msg297456.html#msg297456 -- but of course that link given in the post for the 2009 promo is no longer valid and I tried substituting '2010' and that didn't work; don't see anything on the home page either. But perhaps news for 2010 will be issued shortly!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

At the Coinstar machines near me I am able to use dollar bills as well. So for the last two years when that promotion came available I went to the machine near me and used 2 $20 bills instead of trying to make sure I had enough coins. It works that same way with dollar bills to get an ecertificate.


----------

